

Zelda-style maps of New York City based on Open Street Map - martian
http://8bitnyc.com/

======
mcav
Now we just need a GPS-based iPhone app that shows the location of you and
your friends in Zelda-style avatars. On this map.

~~~
MrHyde
It's still crazy to me that building such a thing is essentially a solved
problem today.

------
anigbrowl
It was only a matter of time. I'm surprised I haven't yet seen an FPS based on
public map data. As our phones and other devices increasingly serve as a
window into a parallel digital environment, I think we'll see geography used
as a standard reference bridge between a lot of other things. At some stage
you'll be able to play top-down Zelda on your phone while someone else plays
Doom, but you're on the same map, based on or generated from your local
geography. Visual styles for each player will be more of a graphic filter than
any fundamental difference in game mechanics.

~~~
andyking
I recently bought a Nokia mobile which came with a (fairly poor) top down
racing game based on the built-in mapping and GPS.[1]

The premise was that you could race around the town you were actually in, but
the sheer volume of mapping data meant you were effectively driving a little
red car around some generic-looking, practically identical, streets and roads.
There was no identity in any of the places. Micro Machines back in the '90s
was much more entertaining!

[1] <http://store.ovi.com/content/26254>

------
Sukotto
I want to zoom down to street level. Then walk up and down breaking boxes and
burning shrubs looking for money.

~~~
shaunxcode
I like the idea of it being more zelda-2 esque where once you go to a given
town/location you are side scrolling. You could probably use most of the
backgrounds/sprites from simons quest to get the desired effect for most of
new york.

------
Entlin
Wouldn't this look much cooler if turned 28.9 to the east (so avenues are
fully vertical + streets fully horizontal)?

------
allenp
The site wasn't loading for me but here is a video with screenshots and
commentary by the creator:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/brett/8-bit-cities-
real-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/brett/8-bit-cities-real-world-
maps-that-look-like-80s-v?pos=1&ref=recommended)

~~~
torial
I'm getting a video not found error.

------
kaddar
Quick someone make a program to transform this into dwarf fortress worlds.

------
nitrogen
My favorite feature is that zooming in and out with Firefox's built-in zoom
reveals more or less of the map.

------
VinzO
That remembers me the time when i played sim city on my C64 !

------
pw0ncakes
A Hipster draws near! Command?

(F)ight (R)un (S)pell (I)tem

~~~
sid0
Wrong game. :)

~~~
pw0ncakes
Fair, but the squares looked more like Dragon Warrior 3 than Zelda.

